

What are online compilers and IDE's? - joeyespo
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/ThirdParty/what-is-an-online-IDE.aspx

======
mtogo
| It has always been difficult for programmers to organize and work on
projects across a variety of locations, computers, and devices – especially
when you work in teams. When you store your code on one computer at one
location, you become tied down to that one computer, finding yourself running
back to that machine each time a you’re hit with coding inspiration. Worse, if
you’re working in a team, each member of the team has to send their code to
every other member, each step of the way, creating organizational distractions
and unnecessary delays.

If only there was some kind of tool to solve this problem. It could keep track
of revisions and allow a team to work together on a codebase more easily. We
could call it 'Version Control'.

And maybe, what if there was a way to develop on another machine remotely?
Maybe like some kind of... secure telnet? We could call it Secure SHell. Man,
it'd be cool if you could just SSH into your server and code from there.

Nah, let's just use clumsy web-based IDEs.

~~~
joeyespo
Sure, that was my initial thought too. But something like this becomes useful
for things like IDE settings across machines.

Version control solves the problem of sharing code across people and time,
yes. This is more for sharing your development environment across different
machines. Without needing to set up any kind of SSH on your own. And it's only
clumsy because it's still so new.

I do think it'll be interesting to see this technology mix with version
control and source code hosts. You could quickly tweak a few code files and
commit a single change on GitHub. On a friends computer. Without sacrificing
your editor of choice. Or perhaps further in the future, you could edit a view
on on Heroku and see the changes happen immediately on a test server they'd be
hosting with absolutely no local setup. Cool things can happen as this
technology matures.

------
Tiomaidh
I already have one. It's called "SSHing into the company server".

